# What's Your Golden's AKC (or Equivalent Official Registered) Name?



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I've become obsessed with AKC official registration names. Some of them are wild and wacky, and some adorable. I'm fascinated by how their names came about. So, if you like, please share with me your name and reasoning :

Bronte's official AKC registered name is Timberee's Bronte Bell Eyre

*Timberee* - the name of the breeder
*Bronte* - aside from also being her call name, she's named after Charlotte Bronte - my favourite author of all time
*Bell *- When the Bronte sisters first published, they had to publish under male pseudonyms and Charlotte's was "Currer Bell"
*Eyre *- After Charlotte's novel, Jane Eyre
*And finally* - I love the name in total because 'Bel Air' is a place in Los Angeles where I live.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I love looking at registered names as well. I went kinda fun with my pups' name. He is: Chien D'or's Holdin' My S'more Together, call name, Graham. Chien D'Or for the breeder and well, the smore thing, I just love s'mores and camping and just so happened that we picked up our pup shortly after going camping and I was unpacking everything and the first thing I pulled out was the box of Honey Maid Graham crackers along with the other s'more fixings. The name stuck.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Great name! I never knew what a s'more was till I moved to this country and it was a few years before I actually had one!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Scott's Golden Brooks
Scott is my son, who brought Brooks home from a BYB one day. Since I didn't want to promote that breeder's operation, I didn't use any of their information or names in Brooks' name (Brooks came to us without any name, we just were given the AKC papers with the parents' names. There was no restriction on our breeding Brooks if we wanted)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

(kennel name) Jumping Jack Flash 



We knew his name would be Jack, it was just a matter of picking out a "song" that went with the name. <- To be honest, I would have preferred something else besides that song (the lyrics totally don't fit my sweet golden bear), but my youngest sister begged. ! 

Probably one cool thing is little Jumping Jack was born on a leap year and came home on the leap day (Feb 29). That was unplanned.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Redgold Prince of Persia. Theme was recent Disney movies.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Kilkerran's Jess Like a Dream ............I think it's self-explanatory


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Tucker's name is Crossfire Tuck N Roll - "Crossfire" is from his dam's name (the _good_ side of the family ) and "Tuck n Roll" is from what he would do to get of the way when the neighbor's pup would come flying at him to play. My husband picked out "Tucker" from the get-go, so it worked out pretty well. Oh yeah, "Tucker" also rhymes with a not-so-polite word -for when he is not quite the perfect dog - LOL!! Hope I didn't offend anyone :


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Megora said:


> (kennel name) Jumping Jack Flash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the tie-in with the Leap Year! Very neat!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

MidasMom said:


> I love looking at registered names as well. I went kinda fun with my pups' name. He is: Chien D'or's Holdin' My S'more Together, call name, Graham. Chien D'Or for the breeder and well, the smore thing, I just love s'mores and camping and just so happened that we picked up our pup shortly after going camping and I was unpacking everything and the first thing I pulled out was the box of Honey Maid Graham crackers along with the other s'more fixings. The name stuck.


 Graham looks just as sweet as a S'more! very cute


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

KellyH said:


> I've become obsessed with AKC official registration names. Some of them are wild and wacky, and some adorable. I'm fascinated by how their names came about. So, if you like, please share with me your name and reasoning :
> 
> Bronte's official AKC registered name is Timberee's Bronte Bell Eyre
> 
> ...


 Very nice! It is fun to figure out what all the names mean - thanks for the thread!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Dichi's Someone to Watch Over Me.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

My registered names have nothing to do with their call names 

I have 
Kaelyn - Kennel name Pearls n Leashes (alchoholic drink theme with a dog twist)
Emmett - Milbrose Storming Castle Craig (Scottish castle theme) 
Bing - Milbrose Wild Winter (winter theme) 
Connie - Milbrose Wintergreen (winter theme) 
Connor - Kennel name Perfect Alibi (mystery litter) 

Flat Coats 
Meir - Milbrose Duck n Run (duck litter) 
Shalva - Milbrose Milk and Honey (cow litter) 
Cuinn - Kennel Name American Spirit (registered rose litter) 
Cody - kennel name Captured my heart (I didnt name him not sure the reason) 

Irish Wolfhound pup is giving me fits as her call name will be natalie but there is no litter theme so I have idea what to name her


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

FourSeasons Puts a Spring in my Step--We call him Jaro which is Czech for Spring. FourSeasons is the kennel, his mother was called summer and he was born in the spring.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow...everybody's registered names are so creative...I feel lame now...

Maggie's is:

Maggie Loves the Summer Sun

She was born in June, we got her in August and she still loves the outdoors. (she's currently whining to be let out on the balcony)

Sammi was Samantha's Dreary Midnight Song. Don't ask me why...I was 15 and thought it sounded cool.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

MidasMom said:


> I love looking at registered names as well. I went kinda fun with my pups' name. He is: Chien D'or's *Holdin' My S'more Together, call name, Graham.* Chien D'Or for the breeder and well, the smore thing, I just love s'mores and camping and just so happened that we picked up our pup shortly after going camping and I was unpacking everything and the first thing I pulled out was the box of Honey Maid Graham crackers along with the other s'more fixings. The name stuck.


That?

Is brilliant.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hewhaven's Little Red Caboose, call name Tesia (pronouced Tee-sha).

Hewhaven: The breeder's last name was Hewitt.

He made the litter a train theme, and my girl was the smallest and darkest, so Little Red Caboose she was!

And her call name has nothing to do with trains. It's a Polish name (my gandmother was Polish, and I wanted to include her somehow) and it means "beloved" which seemed a perfect name for my dear girl.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tomiskaway All Tuckered Out

Because he fell asleep as soon as I picked him up. And still to this day, falls asleep as soon as he lays on me.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

What a fun thread!

Ella is "(Kennel Name) Belle o'the Ball" because I absolutely love everything about the Regency period in English history, and read too many romance novels set in that time period.  Plus, it plays into Cinderella as well, which is one of my favorite stories.

Dexter is "Lizzie's Second Chance" as he is my second dog from the same dam, named Lizzie. My nickname is also Lizzie, and after losing my first Golden at 15 months, I wanted a name that had a bit of remembrance and a fresh start at the same time.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's breeder had no kennel name or litter theme.

AKC Registered name - Hank's Golden Freedom

Hank, his call name, Golden, he's a Golden Retriever, and Freedom, he was born around the 4th of July (the 6th).


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My call names have nothing to do with registered names. I tell my kids that they can't pick breeds, but they can pick the call names. So Emily was named after my husband's cousin who my 18 y.o. son who has MR and autism( I believe) has a crush on. Tiki is Can CH Celebrations Taking Liberties(which she and her momma have done for years). Her daughter, Emily, is Celebrations Grounds For Divorce(CKC pointed). After all, if you take certain liberties, it might be grounds for divorce.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Celebrations Grounds For Divorce(CKC pointed). After all, if you take certain liberties, it might be grounds for divorce.
And I thought I had odd dog names.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

River's Dirty Girl Scout--

'River' is the kennel name and I knew I wanted to have a tom-boyish name and loved Scout from To Kill a Mockingbird. Litter theme though was alcoholic drinks. There is a drink known as a dirty girl scout that is based off of thin mint girl scout cookies. I actually really like the name! Couldn't think of anything good to go with Harper Lee's book.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget's litter was a country music theme so our "official" name is:
Jovi's The Thunder Rolls.

It's so ironic because Nugget never barks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shalva said:


> Irish Wolfhound pup is giving me fits as her call name will be natalie but there is no litter theme so I have idea what to name her


Considering how much taller she will be compared to your other dogs, I think she should be something like "Keeper of the Stars" or something to mark her height.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Regardless of names, these guys are my best friends. Today in training, my OTCH trainer friend remarked that my dogs never "shut off." (I think she has forgotten!!!) She asked me what I do? I jokingly said that I was a "dog whisperer." I love these dogs unconditionally and they know it. I also don't put it up with garbage and they know it. And Miss Can Ch Celebrations Taking Liberties is the most loyal dog on the Planet.... never has to be on a leash...

To Kill A Mockingbird is my favorite movie of all time!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Golden Shamrock (Shammy)

Trailblazer's Major Max Von Walzer (Max)

Sandhill's Golddust Selka

Sandhill's Golddust Gunner

Huntleigh Nine Millimeter Parabellum (Sasha)


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester is (kennel name) Luck of the Irish because he was born on St. Patty's Day! And I'm part Irish so I had to give him some sort of Irish name. I wanted his name to be something Irish, but since I let hubby decide on his name, I told him I would pick his registered name.


----------



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

Holly's AKC name is Coach's (as in Coach's Goldens) Holiday Surprise because we got her a few days before Christmas 2009 but didn't really expect to have a golden until early 2010.

Coach's Goldens doesn't do theme names - the whole thing is left up to the buyer as long as Coach or Coach's is part of the registered name.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Zali's Registered name was chosen for us. There was no theme and then the owners came up with a Scottish town theme. They got together and picked out all the names for the pups.

Zali got Eurraid (Kennel Name) Moncreiffe.

I don't mean to be mean but I really don't like it. Moncreiffe is actually a boys name (I'm sure it's a lovely place) but I would have loved to have had some choice in the name especially since we met Zali when she was 11 days old.

Anyway, what's done is done. Does anyone know if Registered names can actually be changed? We don't use it anyway so I guess it doesn't really matter but... I never told the breeder I didn't like it - I felt like it wasn't really appropriate at the time and it might hurt her feelings.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

In the US, you can change the name as long as all parties on the registration agree AND the dog has never won an award in a dog show. I found out with my return puppy, that even though she was 3 out of 3 in a class, it was still an award and I could not change her name.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Bramleys Light Up The Night - Tracer 
Hubby was an Army helicopter pilot - Tracer fire is used to light up the night sky so the pilots can see their targets...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just curious, why are some of you omitting the kennel name?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Just curious, why are some of you omitting the kennel name?


I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Juniper--Amberwood Northern Exposure--litter theme was tv shows
Winter--Amberwood Winter Wonderland--theme was songs, and he was a December baby
Breeze--Trowsnest Sterre Autumn Breeze--no theme on the litter, but I wanted to include my prefix, the nature thing I had going on with my other dogs, and the wind thing that is a running theme with the Trowsnest dogs
Butch--Sterre Badlands Outlaw--I had a Desert theme in honour of dad Nevada, and I love Paul Newman,and the real Butch Cassidy hid out in the badlands!
Desi--Sterre Hot Desert Wind--Butch's sister who I co-own; we'd thought about Siri for a scirocco but it just felt too cumbersome!
Bonnie--Sterre Texas Bluebonnet--theme was Texas for dad Trey, and Bonnie works well from the state flower
Baron--Sterre Texas Tycoon at Lynwood--Bonnie's brother whom I co-own with a friend; we went through quite a few variations to come up with a texas name that could incorporate the other kennel name as well
Chrissy--Halfmoon Embellishment--my Cavalier came with her name; she's a ruby with a little white spot on her head--that's her embellishment!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm the happy owner of In The Pink's I Am Canadian "Molson"

The litter theme was alcoholic beverages and one of the most popular domestic beers up here is Molson Canadian. Their slogan is "I Am Canadian", I think that it stemmed from their commercial below. Molson already had his name when we picked him up but we were more than welcome to change it. We kept it because Molson was actually on the shortlist we had made, and I loved the Canadian tie-in as well.


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Our amazing guy is-* Twin Beau-D's Bodacious Bode Boy !
*Twin Beau-D- *his kennel
*Bodacious-* because he is !
*Bode*-( call name ) after our favorite skier, Bode Miller, who's a bit crazy like Bode.
*Boy-* because he is all boy!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dal-Rhe's Sunfire Titanium
Dal-Rhe Kennel name
Sunfire sire's kennel and his color
Titanium.. I wanted something that was strong.Tough and his call name is Titan because his sire is Apollo and was awesome and I heard the line in the movie "Remember the Titans".. The Titans believed they were greater than the Greek gods...... and I was not naming after one of Apollo's sons.. Achilles.. specially because of the main command in obedience!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm, no reason that I left the kennel name out. Chester is T'Estates Luck of the Irish.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't have an AKC dog, but my friend's youngest dog is Gem's Ruby Begonia on Top. Gem is the name of the breeder; Ruby Begonia is my friend's clown persona (yes; she is a registered clown!) and also Ruby is a gemstone so that worked out quite well; Top is a variation of my friend's last name. All but 1 of the puppies from that litter have a gemstone in their name. Mom's name Gems Opal; Dad's name is Gems Onyx.


----------



## Golden23 (Sep 7, 2010)

We just received the AKC Papers from Stacia today for Keva and the final decision on the theme is "you and me".

So it looks like the pups she kept are

Colorbook's You Make Me Smile called "Silly'

Colorbook's Because You Love Me "Truly"

Colorbook's You've Got a Crush on Me "Crush"

So Keva will be:

Colorbook's You Are Precious to Me 

We used an English version of the Irish name Caoimhe (Kee - va) meaning gentle, beautiful, precious, so the name is just perfect!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby's registered name is:
Smokin Gold Hoot N Holler - Smokin Gold is the Kennel, her daddy is High Times What A Hoot, and her grand daddy is Rosehills Mr Speaker so we tied them all in together. I can't take credit for it, my breeder came up with the name. 

I love my labs name too. Quinn is The Captain's Licker's Quicker. Her momma was The Captain's Brandy on the Rocks, and her daddy is The Captain's Rhumbline Whisky Clipper. So I wanted a play on alcohol. Hotel for Dogs came up with Liquor's Quicker, I changed the spelling. All of this was done before we met her. Guess what that dog has the fastest tongue in the world. LOL Fit her PERFECTLY.


----------



## Lily's Mama (Dec 31, 2010)

My little girls name is "Little Blessings Golden Calla Lily" and we call her Lily.

Little Blessings is the breeder.
Golden because she is the color of Gold.
Calla Lily because it means innocence, purity and magnificent beauty.

Also, Lily is the name of my grandmother who was a devoted dog lover so, it was a way to also honor her.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Our new pups registered name is April's A-maize-ing Oh Sandi Baby "Sandi"

Aprils Goldens in Ohio was the breeder
A-maize-ing, because we own a farm and a corn maze and I would love to breed and train here on the farm some day so A-maize-ing would be our kennel name.
"Oh Sandi Baby" from the song in grease (even thought she is named after the dog in Annie)

We also have a Brandi her registered name is Family Farms Pride miss Brandi

Naming my dogs was so hard I never imagined it would be as hard as it was.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Tanbark's Number Two Pencil -- "Quiz"

You can't take a quiz w/o your No. 2 pencil... ;-) And he's my second dog.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

love that name "QUIZ" too cute!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Piper's full name is "Gold-Rush Piper 3 Echo 4 1"
Named after the breeder, 
type of aircraft I fly, 
last 4 digits on her chip which sounds like an aircraft id.

Although a Feist is not recognized by the AKC, I gave Paco a "formal" name too.
Cesar Paco Pilatus

Started out as Paco Pilatus, Pilatus being a Swiss aircraft manufacturer, but it didn't feel right. He needed something more...In keeping with the latin sound of Pilatus, I thought of the Romans and Cesar Paco Pilatus sounded just right.


----------



## Kailani's Pack (Nov 21, 2010)

Kailani's name has nothing to do with her AKC name, since we gave her her call name a few weeks before her registered name.

Theme was "back to school", and Kai is: Mapleglo's Ate My Homework


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelleys is wintamist yours forever and Einstein is eanoughhill lambert


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My rescue has AKC papers but has a horrible generic puppy mill sounding name. Her official name with me would be much different were I to register her


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> My rescue has AKC papers but has a horrible generic puppy mill sounding name. Her official name with me would be much different were I to register her


Jenna, what is this sugar faced girls name?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's something like Chloe Lou VI or similar... I call her Naomi  All her ancestors have similar names... but believe me I've seen worse...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My boys have really lame AKC names...Calloway Oakly Bailey and Mushugga Caue Bailey


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's way better than Chloe Lou the millionth lol


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Topbrass Atigun Flyer "Piper"

Topbrass = Kennel
Atigun = Atigun Pass on the Alaska haul road my dad drove for 20+ years
Flyer = She will jump off of anything and flew from Florida to Alaska when she came home.

"Piper" = we own a super cub made by the Piper aircraft company

Firemark's Frontier Gun Runner

Firemark = Kennel
Frontier = Alaska is known as the Last Frontier
Gun Runner = He is a competitive field golden

"Gauge" = shotgun shell sizing

Timberline Oakley, was registered by the kennel before we were able to submit paperwork. It was supposed to be:

Timberline's Annie Oakley Get Your Gun

Went with the call name Oakley, because I don't know any humans by that name and a few by Annie.


----------

